# Prayers For Houdini......



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

I will be praying so very hard for Houdini and you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Mary, we will be praying for Houdini and you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Mary, our house is sending tons of prayers Hootie's way, and for you too.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending prayers for Houdini and you. I know this has to be scary!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh no! Not Hootie!! Fingers and paws crossed from Maine...


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Prayers for you and Houdini and the whole crew. When I first found the forum, a few years ago, I remember the cutest pictures of Maggie and Houdini cuddling together. It melted my heart  Let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am wishing all the best for Houdini, you and your dogs are very special to all of us here.
Keep us informed and we will be thinking of you all.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I will keep you and Houdini in my thoughts and prayers...:crossfing for good news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and saying many prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm praying for you and Houdini...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Keeping Houdini and you in my prayers.

Hugs


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to Hootie.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers for you and Houdini!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers to you and Houdini.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Light a Candle for Houdini*

We started a thread in the "In our thoughts" area for Houdini to light a candle. Here is the link for lighting the candle:

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

*Praying for a miracle, because they do happen!*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of prayers and good thoughts for a positive report from the specialist.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for a great report.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mary,

I am keeping lots of good prayers going from my house to yours for Houdini. Hopefully it is something that can be removed easily and not come back. We are here for you. Give him a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Positive thoughts for Houdini, I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Houdini and for Mary!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Lots of prayers and paws crossed for both of you

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh No! You and Hootie will be in our thoughts for sure. Please keep us posted.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh dear Mary, Houdini has our best wishes and thoughts, hope he gets well soon


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers for Hootie from Georgia.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lots of prayers and positive energy from our house to yours! Hugs to Hootie!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Hootie in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Houdini*

Prayers for Hootie and Mary.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers and good wishes for Houdini.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Lots of prayers coming your way....Keep us posted


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Houdini*

Just checking in on Houdini!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yesterday's consult confirmed what my vet thought, cancer of the jaw bone. The good news is the surgery is do able and depending on then type cancer it is, we will know what course of treatment to do after the surgery. I will be taken him to Mizzou on Monday for a second a opinion and go from there. They will do a ct scan to make sure its not moved to different area's of his body. If it has spread then we wont be doing surgery. So please keep Hootie in your prayers.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Many prayers, positive hugs and thousands of HUGS. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

I am so glad to hear that surgery is doable, depending on the type of cancer and will continue my prayers for Hootie and you.

Please try to remember to be good to yourself today-Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Mary, I will continue praying.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry that it is cancer. I know this has to be very scary! I'm glad that you're going to get a second opinion. We will continue to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers that they are able to treat this and that Houdini is feeling better soon!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for dear Hootie!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers for the whole gang and hootie esp.
beth moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping Hootie and the whole Missouri Gang in my prayers. I hope you have been able to do something for yourself on your special day today. Happy Birthday Mary. Have been thinking of you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers that Hootie does well on Monday and can have a successful surgery.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers and positive vibes to Houdini and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Praying for Houdini and you-you are both in my thoughts all of the time!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you for keeping Houdini in your thoughts and prayers, tomorrow we will be at Mizzou to see what can be done.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Thinking positive thoughts and hoping the docs at MU can work some magic on him


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending healing, positive prayers and vibes for your Mizzou visit tomorrow.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts for a clear CT and treatment plan that will help Houdini. Going through the any cancer diagnosis and the decisions involved is so stressful. Wishing you strength and wisdom for the days ahead.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Will definitely continue saying thoughts and prayers for you and Houdini.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Will be thinking and praying for Houdini and you today.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for you all today. xxoo


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers that all goes well today.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh no.  Sending good thoughts and prayers for Houdini and for you too. {{{{}}}}


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sending love and prayers for you and Houdini today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You and Hootie are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and Hootie today at Mizzou.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Positive thoughts and prayers being sent to you guys while at Mizzou.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just looking for an update......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Me too, hoping for a positive report on excising the cancer and treatment.:crossfing


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just got home... they did a ct of his chest, lungs and everything is good there, they said the mass appears surgically resectable. They also did a biopsy and sent if off, will know more friday.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That sounds like good news. We will keep praying for him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is pawsitive news, Hootie will be in our thoughts.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You got them coming rom texas for you sweet buy. Hopefully you can get some good news from the specialist.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad his chest looked good. Prayers will continue for a good report on Friday and a successful surgery.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that you got some good news today, will pray that the news is also good on Friday. Keeping you both close in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll continue to keep you two in my prayers. Hoping for good news on the biopsy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom

So glad Hootie's chest looked good and will pray for a successful surgery on Friday and a clear biopsy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We will continue praying for Houdini for the best possible outcome. Sounds like you caught it early.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'll continue to say prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Houdini (Hootie)*

Today is Hootie's surgery. Please everyone pray for him and for Mary.
Thanks!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Karen....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for prayers for Hootie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Prayers for Hootie and his family continue. Praying for him to go through surgery easily, to recover with no pain and to have as long as possible with his family, free of pain. Lighting another candle.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Praying for a successful and easy surgery for Hootie today!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thinking of Houdini and all who love him today . . .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Hootie!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping Hootie in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hootie*

Praying for Hootie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for Hootie and family. And also for all the surgeons and staff working on him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hootie*

Praying for Hootie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There's an update on Mary's Facebook Page*

There's a good update on Mary's Facebook page about Hootie:

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I couldn't see the update. Hoping all is going smoothly with Hootie.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is on her way to pick him up now!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes!!! So VERY GLAD THAT MARY is going to pick up Houdini now!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Are you on Facebook? If So, just send Mary a friend request.
Here is what it said:

*Mary Craig Mistretta
Off to get Hootie!!!!   
about an hour ago · Like · *
Chris Genter Orfan, Julie Hobson Joy, Olga Gubarev and 8 others like this..


Linda Sheehan Eddy Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​!!!!!!
59 minutes ago · Like.


Janis Vanover Happy dance!!!
54 minutes ago · Like.


Linda Sheehan Eddy i bet shes got the pedal to the metal!! LOL
52 minutes ago · Like · 1 person.



Janis Vanover Thinking you are right about that Linda!
50 minutes ago · Like.



Karen Van Swearingen Yes!!! Drive Carefully, Mary. Hootie will be so excited to see you and will recover that much quicker!!
14 seconds ago · Like.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Just wondering how Hootie is doing?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Houdini, how is he doing?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie is home, first couple of days were rough but he seems to be moving right along... He has to learn how to re eat and drink, since the lower jaw on the rt side is gone, but hes eating lg meatballs and drinking out of a large bucket...


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

All paws crossed in this house.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad he's home. It is amazing how they adjust to their new normal. Give that red boy a big hug from me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So glad he is home! Straws just don't work for dogs, do they? :no:

My crew would take full advantage and insist on being hand fed hamburger or maybe baby food. :uhoh:

I hope you have a lovely weekend with Hootie and that he isn't too hard on you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> Hootie is home, first couple of days were rough but he seems to be moving right along... He has to learn how to re eat and drink, since the lower jaw on the rt side is gone, but hes eating lg meatballs and drinking out of a large bucket...


 
Poor guy. I hope he heals up quickly and that he never notices anything different about himself. Please give him a big hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hootie is home, first couple of days were rough but he seems to be moving right along... He has to learn how to re eat and drink, since the lower jaw on the rt side is gone, but hes eating lg meatballs and drinking out of a large bucket...


Oh poor Hootie. I'm so glad he's back home and starting his recovery. Sending good thoughts his way and sending hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My sweet boy, I am glad he is adjusting to his new normal. I hope he will recover soon and find joy in life again. These dogs are just amazing, teach us a lesson every single day. Sending hugs and kisses to Hootie from far away, and credits to you for taking good care of this lovely boy.


----------

